# Website Issues & DDOS Attack



## Lorian

Since the early hours of Monday morning we have been the victim of a distributed denial of service attack (DDOS).

I saw that several supplement retailers and MT were also down or had issues so I assume that they were also targeted.

I know of no reason for the attacks other than malicious people getting a kick out of damaging other peoples businesses.

I have taken steps to minimise the impact that the attack is having and things should continue to improve.

If we do vanish please don't worry - it'll only be a matter of time before we're back.

When there are issues with the board I use Facebook and Twitter to communicate status updates. If you want to be kept informed if there are future problems then follow us here:

http://www.facebook.com/UKMuscle

https://twitter.com/#!/UK_Muscle

Looking to the future, unfortunately permanent protection from such attacks is extremely expensive. However, if we do need to go down that route then rest assured I will do everything I can to ensure that UK-M remains online.

Thank you for persevering and posting!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Seems rather odd this attacking of body building forums. Fitforum.co.uk was taken out for about 10-14 days in a similar manner. WTF?!


----------



## Diegouru

Thanks!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Sharpiedj

Its fat people or the government not liking out response to the 20% VAT


----------



## onthebuild

best of luck mate, we aren't going anywhere!


----------



## Smitch

Papa Lazarou said:


> Seems rather odd this attacking of body building forums. Fitforum.co.uk was taken out for about 10-14 days in a similar manner. WTF?!


The fitness industry is getting large and these sites will likely draw more attention from the bad guys as they have large numbers of users which are ripe for socail engineering and traditionally they haven't been targeted so have less defence in place.

It's all financially driven,.


----------



## eezy1

Papa Lazarou said:


> Seems rather odd this attacking of body building forums. Fitforum.co.uk was taken out for about 10-14 days in a similar manner. WTF?!


haters gonna hate brah


----------



## paul81

The site must be getting decent traffic, to justify making it a target.

So i guess congrats to lorian for making a site popular enough, that hackers want to take down! Lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Thanks for letting us know Lorian, i thought it was my pc, some sad people out there,keep up the good work Lorian.


----------



## Mr Brown

Having your tried power cycling the server Lorian?


----------



## XRichHx

Come at us brah...


----------



## Thunderstruck

Its gotta be The Ultimate warrior back to haunt us all.


----------



## mrbez

Not the 20% VAT. The 20% FAT


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Your're welcome


----------



## Ashcrapper

its bloody Cameron! up the server dose


----------



## Bashy

Im quite sure its the spirit of Zyzz showing hsi wrath at all the people on here not showing their appreciation for him when all them threads were popping up....


----------



## Guest

On a serious note it may be worth checking the PC that you are using to view UK Muscle to make sure that it is not being used as part of the attack.


----------



## madmuscles

Bashy said:


> Im quite sure its the spirit of Zyzz showing hsi wrath at all the people on here not showing their appreciation for him when all them threads were popping up....


No it was you with this thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/173281-what-does-everyone-think-about.html#post3004282

Someone's came back from the "Dark web" infested with all kinds of nasties, viruses, cyber std's and infected us all


----------



## Bashy

madmuscles said:


> No it was you with this thread
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/173281-what-does-everyone-think-about.html#post3004282
> 
> Someone's came back from the "Dark web" infested with all kinds of nasties, viruses, cyber std's and infected us all


Doubt it mate, I wasnt silly enough to try that on my own laptop lol


----------



## Milky

More stress for you both mate...

Ar*eholes....

Good luck with it.


----------



## phoenixlaw

Fed up with idiots that have too much time on their hands and screwing things up for others. Get a life of get lost.


----------



## latblaster

Hooray!! Lorian for CEO...chr!st he is already...President, then! :bounce:


----------



## madmuscles

Seems to be running okay now, reckon someone here kicked sand in the wrong nerds face whilst wearing a uk-muscle top.


----------



## Chelsea

Think it hit MyProtein too as i could not for the life of me get an order in, the site was so slow and never loaded properly.

Used IronScience instead for the first time and they were actually cheaper so not a bad result there


----------



## Stuey

Would it help if you had a Paypal donations thing, not allowing peeps to just automatically pay their way in to any kind of Band, or have 'forum sponsor' or reps or any other perk, just, if I have a couple of quid in my account, a month, that I can't withdraw, well, I have gained loads of valuable and free information from this site, I'm sure that me and a load of other peeps would be willing to help you out a bit, or is this not allowed???


----------



## latblaster

Good idea Stuey!


----------



## Stuey

Thanks Dude,

And I know, tough times, but this site has/is currently saving my life, along with me getting my act together, alcoholism is a killer, no doubt, so, that couple of quid, that a Newsagent won't let you use your card for, bang it on here once a month!


----------



## Twisted

Have you tried turning it on and off ?

Not sure what "it" is but that sums up my IT knowledge


----------



## rectus

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Thanks for letting us know Lorian, i thought it was my pc, some sad people out there,keep up the good work Lorian.


Use this site in future: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/

Thanks for keeping us in the loop.


----------



## Ironclad

We should take off and nuke the site from space.


----------



## Guest

It does seem a bit too coincidental that there was a posting here aboutthe dark web just before this issue happened. I am not a IT expert but could it be that peoples pc's who were daft enough to have a look have become infected and may have caused the problem?


----------



## TheThomo25

Thanks for sorting out UK-MUSCLE.CO.UK so quick, I nearly had to have a conversation with the wife!


----------



## biglbs

Its the beak searchin us for sources and all those who have them got probs,me i had none as i am drug free! :whistling:


----------



## Lockon

Damn! Some dumb hackers have too much free time! Why not take down someone else's site, we have done nothing wrong here.


----------



## hackskii

rectus said:


> Use this site in future: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
> 
> Thanks for keeping us in the loop.


Wow, that is cool.

Yah, I posted something yesterday and hung.

When I tried a new window it went down.


----------



## achilles88

mrbez said:


> Not the 20% VAT. The 20% FAT


agreed


----------



## SteHowie

:cursing: DDoS was run as an exhortion racket by the "Mafia's" in the first instance and financial greed was the aim - major finance house, take their sites off line and a ransom note would be sent - same on the major betting sites, anywhere with a significant turn over ££, it is now more in the hands of the political hacktivists - who wish to take down governments or sites with what the deem inappropriate content etc.

It works by a Slave sending out a line of code - you can get this by drive by browsing, i.e. go to your real banks web site - bring up the log in page - and you have it - nothing you can do - you PC is now a bot (more bots = a botnet). That code lies dormant until the slave brings it to life and it uses your PC's processing power to send server requests to flood a site. That slave has a Master - with many other slaves and many other botnets - and you can hire bots/botnets as they are now called - to launch an attack against anybody and anything - very cheaply.

The only way to stop a real concerted attack is in the ISP cloud, preventing malicious traffic upstream from squashing legitimate traffic hitting your servers. You can do zip on your local servers - even hot switching to back up servers does not help.

It is a pretty serious threat and will be one of the biggest issues to say the idea of linking up of your electric meters into one network, once DDoS attack and bang goes the UK electic network nice thought to close on!


----------



## gymgym

All I say..

If *DSLondon* was back here well.. he would protect Lorian and his site and his members for sure :whistling:

Some people have chatted him up outside of the forum but I dunno much more ahhh.. Life


----------



## Ironclad

This was bollox, it actually ruined a couple of days for me. Guess I loves the place too much.

I like that group, Anonymous though. If I knew 'puters better i'd hack the crap out of everything, except this place of course.


----------

